# Non-issued Boots allowed?



## jasonh1234 (14 Aug 2014)

*(Disclaimer) I spent about 30 min searching and reading and couldn't find exactly what I was looking for. I know there's TONS of threads about boots.*

Going into the CF and to BMQ are non-issued Boots of any type or design that may be superior in quality to issued ones, permitted?
For example perhaps something like one of these?

If so, what (here in 2014) are the current highest recommended Boots money can buy that are acceptable to the CF for a recruit?

Socks too?


----------



## SupersonicMax (14 Aug 2014)

Nope.


----------



## BadgerTrapper (14 Aug 2014)

As a recruit going through BMQ in St. Jean, you'll wear the issued footwear. Once you graduate and get posted, go on courses etc. PERHAPS you'll be granted the freedom to wear non-issued boots. 

TLDR; There are no acceptable non-issue boots for recruits.


----------



## jasonh1234 (14 Aug 2014)

Cool. Thanks guys.


----------



## jasonh1234 (14 Aug 2014)

If I wanted to get a pair of issued Boots early (to start breaking them in). Where would be the best place to obtain a pair of brand spanking new/never worn official issue boots?


----------



## SupersonicMax (14 Aug 2014)

Like 100s of thousands of recruits, you'll have plenty of time to break them in once they are issues to you.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Aug 2014)

Jay H. said:
			
		

> If I wanted to get a pair of issued Boots early (to start breaking them in). Where would be the best place to obtain a pair of brand spanking new/never worn official issue boots?



Not the Canadian Forces Supply System, that's for sure.


----------



## Tibbson (14 Aug 2014)

Jay H. said:
			
		

> If I wanted to get a pair of issued Boots early (to start breaking them in). Where would be the best place to obtain a pair of brand spanking new/never worn official issue boots?



Dont waste your money because all personal kit is removed from you  when yoy arrive.  Since these boots were not issued they would be personal kit and be put into storage


----------

